# 2nd day of dove hunting



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

So I just got back for dove hunting not to long ago with jon and BBOOYYYY was it fun. I was sorta nervous at first because i thought maybe i would have a fairly small gun NOPE 12 gauge pump, but once i got the 1st time experience of it i was busting some birdie @sses!!! Unfortunately they were not flying close enough most the time so we only got a few...but we will be back. Its privately owned land so I am taking Jayda next time to teach her to retrieve. We let her get a smell for the dove today when we got back and WOW she acted like i have never seen before....so I don't think it will be to hard. Just got through taking the online hunters saftey test now i just gotta turn in the certificate and get my license and I will be ready for deer season come soon :woof: BTW I loved the 12 gauge! My arms are BARELY long enough to reach the pump though lol


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

awesome!!! Congrats!1 Hunting is so fun! Now I see why the boys like it so much! We've been rabbit hunting with our girl Ruthie. She loved it!
Iwhen you go deer hunting, don't think about the cute animal, think about them starving to death because of their over population. Go haave FUN!!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> awesome!!! Congrats!1 Hunting is so fun! Now I see why the boys like it so much! We've been rabbit hunting with our girl Ruthie. She loved it!
> Iwhen you go deer hunting, don't think about the cute animal, think about them starving to death because of their over population. Go haave FUN!!!


Absolutely!!! Also those poor farmers and their crops!!:cop:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds like you had a good time! Happy hunting.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

you should take some pics next time your out hunting


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

oH WILL DO! it will be Brandy Jay and Jon's Hunting Diaries


----------

